
We need a new document markup language – here is why - Yuval_Halevi
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/we-need-a-new-document-markup-language-c22e0ec44e15
======
tannhaeuser
SGML, on which HTML and XML is based, has had the features the author is
looking for since before 1986. No need to pull a 927 and invent yet another
markup language.

Table of content generation: easy using _link processes_ (= transformation
rule pipelines for filtering source markup into eg. ToC or other nav)

Text variables, optionally in external files: _entities_

Custom Wiki syntaxes for translating markdown etc. into regular markup: _short
reference delimiters_

See my page at
[http://sgmljs.net/docs/sgmlrefman.html](http://sgmljs.net/docs/sgmlrefman.html)

------
daly
Latex. Fixed that for you.

